# October 27th - Redfish Showdown



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

The 10th Annual Redfish Showdown benefitting Shriners Hospitals for Children - Galveston will be held Saturday October 27th!

West Bay - Galveston, TX

Weigh In, Awards & Fundraiser will be held at the West End Restaurant & Marina in Sea Isle. 21706 Burnett Dr. Galveston, TX 77554

Rain or Shine!

Event Flyer
Online Registration
Rules (as shown below)
Boundary Map
Facebook Event Page

Underwritten by Redfish Capital Management

Live Music by the Blockade Runners!

Rules & Regulations

1. All Federal and State rules and regulations will apply. Violations will result in disqualification of the entire team. 
2. $80.00 / Angler â€" Includes Entry into tournament, captain bag with goodies and T-Shirt (S- 3X) 
3. A maximum of two (2) anglers per team. (YES YOU CAN FISH BY YOURSELF - You are still required to bring in 2 slots reds) 
4. No Captainâ€™s Meeting, Launch ANYWHERE you want & Guides are allowed. 
5. Wade fishing is permitted within sight of other team member (200 yard max). 
6. Fishing hours will begin at 6:53 a.m. October 27, 2018 and contestants must be in weigh-in line by 4:00 p.m. Weigh-in will begin at 2:30 p.m. 
7. You may not leave a â€œno-wake zoneâ€ and/or launch until 6:23 AM CST October 27, 2018. You can stage your boat at the edge of the no wake zone / canal or subdivision entrance before that time. Once 6:23 AM hits you are free to hammer down! 
8. Weigh-in @ West End Marina - 21706 Burnet Drive Galveston, TX (Sea Isle) 
9. Artificial bait only! No tipping of hooks w/ dead bait, chumming or any other methods to attract fish are strictly forbidden and subject to disqualification. All fish must be caught on a rod and reel. 
10. No team is permitted to approach nearer than 50 yards to any other boat, unless permission has been granted. 
11. No fish may be accepted from or given to another team. 
12. No communication between other tournament anglers or outside sources will be allowed during the tournament hours. The only exception to this rule, other than a medical emergency is to request assistance / help for a tow or breakdown. Please contact the tournament official immediately should this happen. 
13. Boat, Wade or Kayak fishing is all permitted within the stated boundaries. 
14. Heaviest slot reds will win (max of 2 reds / team) *slot reds only for side pot & main stringer* 
15. Boundaries: Participants may fish anywhere in West Bay, being any navigable waterway West of the Causeway Rail Bridge. Anglers can venture as far West as the SH 332 Bridge. An interactive map can be found here: http://goo.gl/maps/Pw7IZ 
16. All participants, by signing up, are subject to polygraph testing. 17. Anglers must be in the weigh in line no later than 4:00 p.m., unless you are standing in line, weigh in will close by 4:00 p.m. Award presentation will be immediately following. 
18. All fish weighed in must be within the regulations of TPWD. Any undersized or oversized fish that are turned in for weighing that are not within regulations will disqualify the team. 
19. In case of a tie, earlier weighed fish will determine the winner as opposed to weight of fish. 
20. Live redfish weighed-in, in good condition, will receive an eight (8) ounce bonus per fish added to the overall stringer weight. There is no penalty for bringing in dead redfish. 
21. Only two fish may be weighed. Decide prior to coming to weigh table which fish youâ€™ll weigh in 
22. A â€œside potâ€ redfish can, if desired be used in both the side pot & overall heavy stringer. 
23. All Weigh masterâ€™s rulings are FINAL 
24. Sponsors and organizers are not responsible for any accident or injury, nor loss, damage, or theft to any property. 
25. Trophies will be awarded to the top 5 teams along with a cash payout to the top 5 (see below) 
26. Side Pot: (Optional) - $20/ angler slot redfish with the most spots â€" 60%/30%/10% cash payout. Spots must be bigger than a pencil eraser and must not be connected in any way. (Pays 3 places) 
27. Side Pot - If one angler on your boat elects to do the side pot, all anglers on that boat must be entered - no exceptions. 3 Plaques for side pot (1st place â€" 3rd place) 
28. Kayak Anglers - You are allowed to exceed the max distance stated in Rule #5 only to take a fish back to a truck or shoreline to place it in a live well. You must immediately return to within the 200 yard range of your partner once completed. 
29. IN CASE OF BAD WEATHER, THIS EVENT WILL BE RESCHEDULED, IF FOR ANY REASON EVENT CANNOT BE HELD ALL ENTRY FEES WILL BE REFUNDED

Payout scale based on 50 teams:

1st Place $2,000.00 
2nd Place $1,400.00 
3rd Place $1,000.00 
4th Place $600.00
5th Place $300.00

If you are wanting to sponsor or donate to the fundraiser please contact Coe at 713-59Four-425Two


----------

